
Don't Hate Twitter. We Just Need an Alternative.(Part 1) - OoTheNigerian
http://oonwoye.com/2011/03/13/dont-hate-twitter-we-just-need-an-alternative-part-1/
======
michaelpinto
Dave Winer has been trying to do an open source version a while ago but didn't
get too far — but I can really see the need for this. <http://scripting.com>

